#  Chat Ecke >   Euer Benutzerprofil hier im Forum >

## StarBuG

Hallo  
Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr eventuell noch zusätzliche Felder für euer Benutzerprofil haben wollt. 
Momentan birgt das Benutzerprofil hier ja nicht sonderlich viele interessante Informationen über eine Person. 
Vom Forum aus wäre es kein Problem, weitere Felder für zusätzliche Informationen hinzuzufügen. Natürlich wären sämtliche Angaben auf strikt freiwilliger Basis. 
- Was mir an zusätzlichen Feldern spontan einfallen würde, wäre: 
- Krankengeschichte (Platz für viel Text)
- Orientierung: Strikt Schulmedizin, eher Schulmedizin, eher Alternativmedizin, strikt Alternativmedizin 
Aber ich bin für Vorschläge immer offen. 
Also was denkt ihr? 
Falls ihr nicht wisst, was ich mit Benutzerprofil meine.
Mein Profil ist das hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/member.php?u=1 
Gruß 
Micha  *Nachtrag: 
Folgende Profilfelder habe ich bereits angelegt:*  
- Geschlecht
- Land
- Bundesland
- Wohnort
- Krankengeschichte
- medizinische Orientierung
- Chronische Erkrankungen

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Michael
"eher Schuldmedizin" :Huh?:  Tippfehler, ich weiß, aber mir ist sofort der Thread von Nachtmarie eingefallen.....
Ansonsten: Krankengeschichte schreiben manche bei der Vorstellung schon, aber im Profil ist auch 'ne Idee.
Hobbies würden mir noch gefallen, oder vielleicht die Wohngegend, denn ich glaube, das ist einfacher als die Landkarte. Und da es ja freiwillig ist, kann jeder von sich offen legen , soviel er eben mag! 
Grüßle, Ute 
PS.: Wer hat sich da den Hals verbrannt?

----------


## StarBuG

Ein Feld für Hobbies gibt es schon. 
Wohnort und Bundesland wäre ne gute Idee. 
Noch weitere Ideen?

----------


## lucy230279

hallo micha,
vielleicht auch so was wie spezialgebiete.
dass die mediziner ne ganze menge wissen,davon geh ich mal aus.
aber bei den betroffenen ist es doch so, dass sie sich bei ihren krankheiten mitunter am besten auskennen und vielleicht von patient zu patient erfahrungen austauschen können.
oder fachärzte, so es welche im forum gibt, keine ahnung.
vielleicht kann man dann auch so was wie nen suchlink einrichten, wenn ich also jemanden suche der sich zum beispiel bei sd-krankheiten auskennt oder davon betroffen ist, lass ich mir diejenigen anzeigen und kann dann mit ihnen in kontakt treten. 
bin heut net besonders kreativ :Sad:  , aber wollte dir irgendwie trotzdem ideen vermitteln.

----------


## StarBuG

Schaut mal in eurem Kontrollzentrum unter "Profil ändern"
Ich habe schon einige Felder hinzugefügt. 
Ich werde das ganze noch optimieren. Zum Beispiel hätte ich gerne, das jeder aussuchen kann, wer diese Informationen sehen darf. Auch die Darstellung im Profil selber gefällt mir so noch nicht. Werde mal versuchen, ob ich jemanden finde, der mir dabei hilft das so zu realisieren. 
Ich habe ja das Feld "chronische Erkrankungen" erstellt, nach dessen Inhalt kann in der Mitgliederliste auch gesucht werden.
Eine andere/bessere Möglichkeit, deinen Vorschlag umzusetzen, fällt mir momentan nicht ein. 
Falls ihr noch andere Ideen habt, immer her damit. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo michael, 
hab schon viel in meinem profil erneuert :Smiley:  
auf der landkarte bin ich auch zu finden.
sag mal ist es möglich, das feld interessen irgendwie größer zu gestalten? bin vielseitig interessiert :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

klar, ist kein Problem. 
Hab es mehrzeilig gemacht und 1000 Zeichen erlaubt.
Ich denke, das sollte reichen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen zusammen! 
Erstmal wünsche ich Euch ein schönes neues Jahr! 
Da muß ich doch gleich mal in meinem Profil gucken wegen der Änderungen.  
Nee, nee, kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht so aktiv, schon ändert sich hier wieder was! *kopfschüttel*  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
na dann schalte gleich mal auch Deien abwesenheitskalenderwirrwar aus.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Besser so?  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

So, hab noch ein paar zusätzliche Felder eingefügt 
Auch das Profilbild darf jetzt größer sein (max. 200x200px, 1MB) 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Vielleicht wären Fachgebiete noch ganz interessant, also für die medizinischen Berufe unter uns Mitgliedern, in denen wir schon tätig waren oder auf die man sich spezialisiert hat. Glaube, Lucy hatte sowas auch schon angeregt weiter oben. 
Allerdings müßte man da mehrere Möglichkeiten haben zum Auswählen oder Platz zum schreiben, denn ich war nun auch schon in mehreren Praxen verschiedener Fachrichtungen tätig.  
Die Patienten unter uns könnten dann natürlich auch ihre Spezialgebiete dort eintragen, eventuell mit dem Zusatz: keine medizinische Ausbildung o.ä. 
Was ich an der ganzen Profilsache nicht so prickelnd finde, ist, daß auch nicht registrierte Leute diese Sachen alle einsehen können, ich fände es weitaus besser, wenn nur die registrierten Mitglieder Zugriff auf die Daten hätten.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Andrea, 
Das mit den Fachgebieten ließe sich sehr einfach realisieren.
Auch mit Mehrfachauswahl und zusätzlichem Textfeld für eigene Einträge. 
Allerdings müssten wir dann mal eine Liste an Fachgebieten sammeln.
Oder soll ich sämtliche medizinische Fachbereiche aufführen? 
Kannst ja mal eine kleine Liste erstellen, wie du dir das ungefähr denkst, und wir alle erweitern/ergänzen diese dann in Gemeinschaftsarbeit. 
Das die Infos von allen eingesehen werden können ist mir bewusst.
Ich habe auch schon in einem Programmiererforum nachgefragt, ob mir nicht jemand eine Funktion schreibt, in der der Benutzer (also Ihr) entscheiden könnt, wer die Daten sehen kann.
Leider wäre diese Arbeit ziemlich aufwendig und würde wohl nur mit Bezahlung erledigt. 
Und da momentan wichtigere Dinge auf der "Anschaffungsliste" stehen, muss ich das leider nach hinten verschieben. 
Aber wenn das Geld vorhanden ist, werde ich sicher noch mal darauf zurück kommen. 
Oder gibt es vielleicht einen guten Programmierer (PHP, MySQL) unter euch, der sich so etwas zutraut? Vorzugsweise mit vBulletin Erfahrung, da dies den Aufwand des einarbeitens drastisch reduzieren würde  :Zwinker:   
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Also mit Programmierfähigkeiten kann ich leider nicht dienen und ich kenne auch keinen in meinem Umfeld!  
Die Liste kann ich gerne anfangen, aber ob ich sie vollständig hinkriege, weiß ich auch nicht, wäre dann der Gemeinschaftsgeist gefragt! Ich hatte schon an so eine drop-down-Auswahl gedacht, in der die wichtigsten Fachrichtungen drin sind und dann vielleicht noch etwas Platz für Zusatzangaben der einzelnen Mitglieder, also z.B. Allgemeinmedizin ausgewählt und als Zusatz könnte ich dazuschreiben Impfassistentin, Allergologiekenntnisse etc. 
Dann bräuchte man nicht alle Fachrichtungen, die es so gibt, in dem Menü einpflegen, sondern halt nur die Oberbegriffe wie Allgemeinmedizin, Innere Medizin, Chirurgie, Orthopädie, Psychiatrie, Radiologie etc.  
Bei der Inneren Medizin könnte ich dann in das Zusatzfeld z.B. Gastroenterologie schreiben. Und halt so weiter! 
Ich fände das irgendwie schon sehr gut, dann weiß man sofort den oder die kann man ansprechen oder in einem Beitrag weiß man, ok, die oder der hat in dem Fachgebiet schon mal gearbeitet o. ä.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  P.S. Geh mal wenn Du Zeit hast, auf Elternfragen in die Moderatoren-Ecke, habe da was Wichtiges geschrieben! Danke!*

----------


## StarBuG

So wird das leider nicht ganz funktionieren. 
Es wird dann eine Liste geben und vor jedem Eintrag eine Checkbox [ ].
Zusätzlich gibt es ein Feld unter der Liste, in der man selber etwas eintragen kann. 
Aber ich denke, das wäre auch ok. 
Klar arbeiten wir alle an der Liste, aber wenn es zu viel wird, wird es auch unübersichtlich.
Also sollten wir uns auf große Fachbereiche beschränken. 
Gruß 
Micha 
ps: Hab schon vor deinem Beitrag hier in EF geantwortet  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Also, ob man das nun auswählen kann oder ankreuzen kann, ist doch egal. Hauptsache, es geht überhaupt. Oder wie soll ich mir eine "Checkbox" vorstellen? 
Aber das mit dem Zusatzfeld ginge doch, oder?  
Naja, auf jeden Fall hatte ich eben schon geschrieben, daß wir nur die großen Fachgebiete reinnehmen sollten, denn sonst wird es eben doch zu chaotisch.  
Wie stellst Du Dir denn so eine Liste vor? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Naja wir müssen die Fachgebiete zusammen tragen. 
Es reichen ja nicht nur die medizinischen Fachbereiche, da gehören ja auch Berufszweige wie Ergotherapie, Logopädie, Ernährungsberatung, Homöopathie, TCM, MTA, Apotheker, etc. dazu. 
Einfach mal mit so einer Liste anfangen und jeder dem noch was einfällt der ergänzt dann die Liste. 
Ich trag dann in einem Beitrag alle bisher genannten zusammen, und ergänze den dann immer um weitere, die nach und nach dazu kommen.
Wenn die Liste dann halbwegs repräsentabel ist, werd ich sie einbauen.
Nachtragen kann man danach immer noch weitere Punkte, das ist kein Problem. 
Es muss einer nur den Anfang machen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Liste der Fachrichtungen:*AllgemeinmedizinAnästhesieArbeitsmedizinAugenheilkundeChirurgieDermatologieEndokrinologieErgotherapieErnährungswissenschaftGastroenterologieGynäkologieHals-Nasen-Ohren HeilkundeHämatologieHeilpraktikerHomöopathieHygiene und UmweltmedizinInnere MedizinKardiologieKieferorthopädieKinderheilkundeKinderpsychatrieLaboratoriumsmedizinLogopädieMikrobiologie,Virologie, InfektionsepidemiologieNeurologieNeurochirurgieNuklearmedizinOnkologieOrthopädiePharmakologiePhlebologiePhysikalische und Rehabilitative MedizinPhysiotherapieProktologiePsychiatriePsychologiePlastische ChirurgieRadiologieRettungswesenSportmedizinStrahlenmedizinTraditionelle Chinesische MedizinUrologieZahnheilkundeMehr fällt mir hier auch nicht ein. Bin mal das Alphabet runtergegangen, sicher fehlt noch einiges! 
So, der Anfang ist gemacht! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Das ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang. 
Wollte zuerst auch eine Berufliste machen, aber es gibt ja schon ein Textfeld, wo man seinen Beruf eingeben kann.
Ich denke Fachbereiche sind besser. 
Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, werde ich deine Liste in deinem Beitrag erweitern, wenn neue Vorschläge kommen.
Hab schon deine Fachrichtungsliste ein wenig bearbeitet  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Na klar, dafür war die Liste ja auch gedacht, daß sie erweitert werden kann! 
Wenn mir noch was einfällt, schreibe ich das auch da hinein. Gehe ich dann auf Bearbeiten, um da wieder reinschreiben zu können? Hihi, so eine Frage kann ja wieder nur von mir kommen!  
Gruß, Andrea 
Habe es ausprobiert, funktioniert, habe die Liste schon erweitert...*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ihr zwei, 
das find ich aber schön, dass meine idee doch gar nicht soo schlecht war  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy! 
Wir arbeiten noch an der Umsetzung wie Du anhand der Liste sehen kannst!  
Aber die Idee an sich mit den Fachgebieten ist eine gute Idee gewesen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

ja andrea, die liste sieht schon gut aus
hier noch ein paar ergänzungen. hab ich irgendwoher aus dem netz gefischt.  
- Anatomie
- Arbeitsmedizin
- Biochemie
- HNO-Heilkunde
- Haut-und Geschlechtskrankheiten
- Hygiene und Umweltmedizin
- Mikrobiologie,Virologie, Infektionsepidemiologie
- Physikalische und Rehabilitative Medizin (da kenn ich nen ganz hübschen :-)
- Sportmedizin
- Transfusionsmedizin 
vielleicht hilfts euch ja weiter :Smiley:

----------


## Birgitt

Hallo, 
ich vermisse die Zahnmedizin, aus der Branche z.B. komme ich. Auch das Berufsbild der Zahnarzthelferin ist ein ganz anderes als das der Arzthelferin. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind auch evt. an die Dentaltechniker denken. Zahnersatz/kieferorthopädische Spangen in irgend einer Form braucht heutzutage fast jeder.
Und die Endokrinologen, nur ein Vorschlag, sollte man vielleicht auch separat erwähnen. 
LG
Erika

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Erika 
Zahnheilkunde und Endokrinologie hab ich in die Liste aufgenommen. 
Wir wollen ja keine Berufsgruppenliste, sondern Fachbereiche.
Für die genaue Berufsbezeichnung gibt es im Profil ja schon ein Textfeld. 
@Lucy 
Danke, hab ein paar in die Liste aufgenommen 
@Andrea 
Um Verwirrung zu vermeiden, hab ich mal die Berufe aus deinem Posting rausgelöscht. Hoffe das ist ok  :Zwinker:

----------


## mämchen

Guten Abend noch, 
mir persönlich läge aus gegebenen Anlaß die   _Diabetologie_ 
sehr am Herzen  :Grin:   . 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## StarBuG

Hab ich hinzugefügt.  :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

hey micha, 
profilaufbau wird immer schicker.gefällt mir gut, was du da so machst.
wollte dich einfach mal loben. ich finde das hast du verdient!! :congratulations_2b_cut:     :foreveryours_cut:

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo micha, 
möcht mich lucy anschließen :Grin:   hab mir eben auch mal angeschaut was du da so gemacht hast, sieht toll aus!!! 
darf ich mal dazu eine doofe frage stellen: also, wenn sich da nun jeder schön einträgt, also bei sich natürlich, und ich jetzt schauen möchte ob wir jemanden aus einer der vielen sparten hier im forum haben (natürlich muss er sich dazu bekannt haben) hab ich eine möglichkeit nach einer rubrik zu suchen?? weißt du wie ich das meine? z.b. ich suche jemanden der sich mit Nieren auskennt und gehe dann auf ein suchfeld (wo immer das dann ist`) und gebe dann nieren oder so ein und dann zeigt er mir das der user xyz sich da auskennt...........geht das?? 
ansonsten auch danke an alles anderen die so fleisig die fachbereiche zusammen suchen!! super zusammenarbeit toll 
danke
lieben gruß
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## StarBuG

Ja kannst du  :Zwinker:  
Schau mal hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/memberlist.php?do=search 
Dahin kommst du wenn du
- erst auf Benutzerliste klickst
- dann auf Benutzer suchen
- dann auf Erweiterte Suche 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## altundgebrechli

Ja, ich würde gern mehr über die Leute wissen, die eine Frage stellen bzw. eine Antwort geben! Also, auch die Orientierung: aus welchem Bereich kommt die Antwort? Heilpraktik? Schulmedizin? Private Kenntnisse oder Erfahrungen?
Gruß aus Nordfriesland,
Ramona.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ramona! 
Die Richtung kann man schon eingeben im Profil, also z.B. Schulmedizin. An den Fachgebieten arbeiten wir noch, und an der Umsetzung im Profil wird Michael sicher auch nächste Woche was tun, wenn wir alle Fachgebiete zusammengesammelt haben. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------

